
Russian Propaganda, IRA and How to Hack Society Through Social Media - borjamoya
https://medium.com/privateid-blog/information-warfare-russian-propaganda-ira-and-how-to-hack-society-through-social-media-edad2c878df6
======
luckylion
It reads like "people are voting different than I would have. Clearly they are
manipulated by evil powers", and suggests giving up privacy and trusting
governments & corporations. No thanks.

------
Cypher
everyone on social media needs a license.

